# Conroe with CT 1/06/18



## dbullard1 (Jun 29, 2016)

CT and I was joined by John of Warrior Cat tackle for some drifting for Blue Cat.
It was pretty slow but we caught a 4 or 5 eaters to 8 lbs and a couple nice Hybrids. We did end up with one nice 28 lb. Blue that was tagged and released.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Good job guys, thatâ€™s a nice blue cat.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

WOW very nice. Lady Conroe doesnâ€™t give it up very easy. If you get to 1st base you are lucky that day!


----------



## Ducktracker (Aug 1, 2011)

WTG D! Thanks for Report 


Good fishing to all!


----------



## CT (Jun 30, 2009)

Good to be back out on the water with friends after the holidays and fighting off the crud. Got a few action shots of CPR to share.


----------



## SKs Crappie Fishing (Mar 24, 2008)

NICE....


----------



## RAYSOR (Apr 26, 2007)

Great pics!!


----------



## coup de grace (Aug 7, 2010)

Yes sir.


----------



## Rip"N"Rob (Jun 30, 2013)

Well done


----------



## creeker (Feb 14, 2005)

What kind of planer boards are you using?


----------



## denimdeerslayer (Feb 23, 2012)

Nice cat.


----------



## dbullard1 (Jun 29, 2016)

creeker said:


> What kind of planer boards are you using?


Home made , will post pic later.


----------



## dbullard1 (Jun 29, 2016)

*Planer boards*








Creeker they are Made from 1/16 aluminum sheet metal 4â€x12â€ about 1.5 inches 
Glued into the foam and ordered the clips and cork screw swivels online.
CT made the brass post . I used eye bolts at first and they work ok.


----------



## creeker (Feb 14, 2005)

Looks like a good solution to get the baits outside the boat path. I will add it to my DYI list.


----------



## dbullard1 (Jun 29, 2016)

creeker said:


> Looks like a good solution to get the baits outside the boat path. I will add it to my DYI list.


Yes it does our big fish came on the outside planer board and that had happen a lot.
I had a guy that has the Hummingbird 360 say he has watch fish move
Out away from the boat path as it approached . I think it would be even more so on clear sunny days.


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

Just drifting those DB?


----------



## dbullard1 (Jun 29, 2016)

fishinganimal said:


> Just drifting those DB?


Just like normal drifting throw the line out and let go to the bottom and attach the board and let it out the distance you want it. I think they work better with less wind a pulling with the trolling motor.


----------



## McSpoon (May 18, 2016)

Awesome report, thanks for the info on the planer boards 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

